# Walnut log weight



## Mike1950

20" x 20' looks like it is one continuous burl - this is a knarly looking log. My question for you millers and loggers. How much does it weigh? @Kevin @DavidDobbs @Allen Tomaszek Sorry if I missed some one obvious. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Kevin

A picture would help, but I don't have much experience weighing burls Mike. Might also tag @Treecycle Hardwoods but if you send it to me I have some very accurate scales and would happy to weight it for you my best good new friend.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Log weight calculator says about 2400 pounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A quick guess would be about 2,000 lbs. ish, maybe as high as 3,000.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I have an app on my phone with multiple lumber & log calculators I use when deciding if it is too big for me. I need the diameter on each end plus the length which you already gave 2 of the 3 just fill in the blank and I will run it thru my app. If I had to guess off the top of my head I would say 3000-5500 pounds depending on how wet it is and how irregular the average bulge on the burls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

A walnut log 20" × 20' would weigh about 2530 lbs . I would guess a burl log to weigh within a couple hundred pounds either way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> A picture would help, but I don't have much experience weighing burls Mike. Might also tag @Treecycle Hardwoods but if you send it to me I have some very accurate scales and would happy to weight it for you my best good new friend.




I know- no pics no log Right- I will have a pic soon- whether I buy it or not.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man that's cool looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I come up with about 7600 pounds assuming it's a true cylinder and the diameter and length are accurate. That number was derived using 58lbs per cubic foot(wet wood). At 20% MC, I get 4974 lbs based on the weights per cubic foot listed here.

I didn't take my shoes off for the counting, so it's possible I forgot to carry a one or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wow that was quick. I made a mistake- it is a 15 ft log about the same on each end. Gives me enough info to see if it goes on my trailer. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> I come up with about 7600 pounds assuming it's a true cylinder and the diameter and length are accurate. That number was derived using 58lbs per cubic foot(wet wood). At 20% MC, I get 4974 lbs based on the weights per cubic foot listed here.
> 
> I didn't take my shoes off for the counting, so it's possible I forgot to carry a one or something.




Uh oh if the Doc is right I need a helluva lot bigger trailer..........


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Mike1950 said:


> Wow that was quick. I made a mistake- it is a 15 ft log about the same on each end. Gives me enough info to see if it goes on my trailer. Thanks a bunch.


I added a couple inches for the irregular shape of the burl and my smart phone says 2207 pounds. I only get to choose the species walnut on my app and no MC. really nice log.... only see one problem.... there is a lot of creases between those burls and that won't make the greatest flat stock. You can't avoid it any longer mike you might have to dust off the lathe for this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Uh oh if the Doc is right I need a helluva lot bigger trailer..........



Or two trips...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike these yanks are measuring it like it weighs the same as a regular log. I trust them so if that's the case and it is 20" on both ends and 15' long it is less than 2000 pounds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> You can't avoid it any longer mike you might have to dust off the lathe for this one.



Don't do it Mike!! All us Flat Workers are behind you! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike these yanks are measuring it like it weighs the same as a regular log. I trust them so if that's the case and it is 20" on both ends and 15' long it is less than 2000 pounds.



Yikes the chunk behind goes with it- looks like it is time to rent the bigger trailer........

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I added a couple inches for the irregular shape of the burl and my smart phone says 2207 pounds. I only get to choose the species walnut on my app and no MC. really nice log.... only see one problem.... there is a lot of creases between those burls and that won't make the greatest flat stock. You can't avoid it any longer mike you might have to dust off the lathe for this one.



You have to be kidding- dust off the lathe- The lathe and I have an agreement- it keeps the dust off of the floor- I leave it alone. But I bet that if 1. I haul this to my buddy with a mill that there will be some very nice turning blanks available on a certain crazed woodworker forum!!!  PS. this is an information thread and in following the rules NO requests please. First I have to buy it second get it loaded- get it home and then after it is cut.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Wish you lots of luck on the log. How long has it been laying on the ground?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Wish you lots of luck on the log. How long has it been laying on the ground?



cut this spring. Still has green growing out of it. If there is something I should know- tell me??? Ps now there are 2 of them. Yikes- definitely a bigger trailer. and maybe 2 trips.......


----------



## gvwp

Simple. If its 20' long cut it into 2 10' logs. Won't be so nasty to lift each log and BTW I came up with a weight of approximately 2850lbs full length.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

I'm guessing somewhere between 1500 and 7000 based on what I've read here so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal

Cool looking log Mike. From the pic it looks like its been laying in the ground quite awhile, but that can be deceiving . I presume its solid or you wouldn't be messing with it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> Cool looking log Mike. From the pic it looks like its been laying in the ground quite awhile, but that can be deceiving . I presume its solid or you wouldn't be messing with it .



Appears solid- at least on ends- who knows though- it is a very weird tree. I just have to debate with myself whether the possible reward is worth the $-work-time. I hate argueing with myself- I never know who wins!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Mike1950 said:


> Appears solid- at least on ends- who knows though- it is a very weird tree. I just have to debate with myself whether the possible reward is worth the $-work-time. I hate argueing with myself- I never know who wins!!!



Might end up w some awesome box making wood ! 
I'm sure u will haggle the pennies out of the current owner  What else are they going to do with ? Sit on it until it rots ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

manbuckwal said:


> Might end up w some awesome box making wood !
> I'm sure u will haggle the pennies out of the current owner  What else are they going to do with ? Sit on it until it rots ?



Normally I stay away from logs- I am too damn old to be messing with them but this one is different- been watching it for a month. I want to get the log of .50 bd ft or less- do not know if that is high or low but worth the risk in my book........... Ps. the last thing I need is more wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

So, is it yours yet or not? You're burning daylight, Mike.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> So, is it yours yet or not? You're burning daylight, Mike.



Not yet- You youngsters are so impatient- waiting for more pictures- and firm price before I peruse the elusive burl log!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

gvwp said:


> Simple. If its 20' long cut it into 2 10' logs. Won't be so nasty to lift each log and BTW I came up with a weight of approximately 2850lbs full length.



He revised the measurements to 20" x 15' so log calc says 1823 pounds - which should be pretty close since it falls between the parameters of @barry richardson's research.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> He revised the measurements to 20" x 15' so log calc says 1823 pounds - which should be pretty close since it falls between the parameters of @barry richardson's research.



I did but they added another log a little smaller in diameter and maybe a third- sounding a lot more like work all the time but I bet those bumpy logs are going to prove irresistible to the  but in the end this will probably be the appropriate smileys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Talk, talk, talk.

Talk, talk, talk.

Talk, talk, talk.

You're acting like a confused old man, Mike, I'm worried about you.

It's time to fish or cut bait.

It's time to #&£% or get off the pot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Talk, talk, talk.
> 
> Talk, talk, talk.
> 
> Talk, talk, talk.
> 
> You're acting like a confused old man, Mike, I'm worried about you.
> 
> It's time to fish or cut bait.
> 
> It's time to #&£% or get off the pot.




To date myself
"patience Grasshopper"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

This is a scene depicting  Mike trying to teach young Henry a lesson, many moons ago . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

Hell I even turned the sound on for that one!!!


----------



## TimR

I think all the guesses for a 20" x 20' log with approx. 2500 lb were on the money, and consistent with 58 lb/ft3. 
I've used the forestryforum site before for this calculation, but got curious about the app that Greg @NYWoodturner said he used. I found one from Bartlett Tree that yields same numbers, and its a nice convertible app

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Adding more logs of the same bumpy type seems like a good problem to have. I am afraid that this situation you find yourself in would have made me crumble early and pay too much just so that it did not get away ( can not let someone else get it). I probably would have ordered a EZ Boardwalk and had it delivered to the address of the lumber ,milled it and then hauled it home to just fondle ,kind of like that Uncle Scrooge Duck with all his money.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

TimR said:


> I think all the guesses for a 20" x 20' log with approx. 2500 lb were on the money, and consistent with 58 lb/ft3.
> I've used the forestryforum site before for this calculation, but got curious about the app that Greg @NYWoodturner said he used. I found one from Bartlett Tree that yields same numbers, and its a nice convertible app


I think you mean Greag @Treecycle Hardwoods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

The long weight calculator at woodweb.com is the one everyone should be using. It is the most accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> The long weight calculator at woodweb.com is the one everyone should be using. It is the most accurate.


Not according to Wikipedia...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

I've gone back and checked my math again, and I made a tiny mistake doing the calculations.

Here's the revised (version pi x r squared) divided by 144 = the cubic foot measurement of the cross section. Multiply that by 15(length in feet) and then by 58 lbs/cu. ft.

I get 1898 lbs for the main log if it's freshly cut.... About 1250 lbs at 20% moisture.

Shoes were off for that one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR

NYWoodturner said:


> I think you mean Greag @Treecycle Hardwoods


Scott, I apologize again.  For whatever reason, I get the two of you mixed up which explains a comment I made the other day about you and stabilizing...I'm pretty sure it was intended for Greg. 
Can't guarantee I won't do it again, so apologies to both of you in advance.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The Penguin

almost a week has passed - did you go get the log?


----------



## Mike1950

The Penguin said:


> almost a week has passed - did you go get the log?


Not yet- owner is a bit sketchy.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Not yet- owner is a bit sketchy.



The buyer is too so that makes it doubly difficult.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> The buyer is too so that makes it doubly difficult.


 Very funny- Let me see @Kevin PUT HIM AT THE TOP OF THE $HIT LIST.....................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

oopppps he was already there!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Tick Tock


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Tick Tock



Do not think this log is supposed to be in my future.


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Do not think this log is supposed to be in my future.


Oh well. Just wanted to make sure you hadn't lost it somewhere in your shop already.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Do not think this log is supposed to be in my future.



Don't feel bad. Remember all those piles of 'burls' that my satellite buddy found for me in Tigertown Texas?


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Oh well. Just wanted to make sure you hadn't lost it somewhere in your shop already.



I could lose that log in my shop- It is that !!! bad.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Don't feel bad. Remember all those piles of 'burls' that my satellite buddy found for me in Tigertown Texas?



Oh it is still there and I think it is real- further away then first described. I cannot get picture of end of log. No time at the moment. It will still be there later this summer when I have more time and may make another run at it.......... Maybe.


----------

